# Murcia, accessories and repairs.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have just been given a glossy leaflet for this place: http://www.vivacaravaning.com/

Viva Caravaning sell accessories and fit them, I assume they do repairs as well.

N 37.97131, W 1.22792 they are on the outskirts of Murcia.

I don't know them, haven't been there and am not connected with them in any way. They did not ask me to post this information, I trust doing so has not broken any rules and my link will not be deleted, Alan.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks Alan


----------

